# Many thanks!!!



## Wulf (Sep 12, 2005)

I cannot give my thanks to all have helped, given tips, suggestions, solutions, or otherwise gave aid, enough.

erik.van.geit
pennysaver
just_jon
Norie
SidBord
Drew
Tactps
HalfAce
HOTPEPPER
Justinlabenne

Thank you ALL, for your assistance over the last few days. Your help was appreciated more than you know!

Sgt. Pierce
MCSD


----------



## tactps (Sep 12, 2005)

Wuf, thank you so much - I feel honoured to be grouped with the likes of the list above, however undeserved.

The purpose of this board (and I think I speak for all members) is to share - we all learn off each other.

Sometimes we ask, other times we answer.

Cheers


----------



## erik.van.geit (Sep 13, 2005)

Sgt. Pierce 
MCSD

NICE!! thank you !

always curious about abbreviations
(example: http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=146244&highlight=abbreviations)
what is *MCSD *?
Military Class ... (I think Sgt. is sergeant)

best regards,
Erik


----------



## Wulf (Sep 13, 2005)

Correct on the "Sgt".
"MCSD" is Marion County Sheriff's Department.
Thanks again!



			
				erik.van.geit said:
			
		

> Sgt. Pierce
> MCSD
> 
> NICE!! thank you !
> ...


----------



## Zack Barresse (Sep 14, 2005)

Marion County .. Oregon?


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Sep 14, 2005)

Marion County... Illinois ?


----------



## Von Pookie (Sep 14, 2005)

His location is "Indpls." Indianapolis, Indiana, perhaps?


----------



## NateO (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice call, Pook.   

http://www.stats.indiana.edu/profiles/pr18097.html

Wulf, were you in on the Michael Olowakandi double-tase?

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1931929



I guess he was just acquitted; apparently the double-zap earned him time served.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2160189


----------



## Smitty (Sep 14, 2005)

> The purpose of this board (and I think I speak for all members) is to share - we all learn off each other.


Ya' speak for me anyway!   

Glad you got what you needed Sarge.

Feel free to send your recidivists here for some "community service". 

Smitty


----------



## Wulf (Sep 14, 2005)

Um...WELL. lol

This thread has had a lot more responses posted to it than I would have thought.

Just wanted to say 'thanks'. lol

Anyway, correct, it's Indianapolis.

And no, I wasn't in on the Tasing. I work IN the Jail, itself. I don't go get the criminals, they're eventually BROUGHT to me. We process, house, and deal with Inmates the entire time we're working.

It's a very......INTERESTING career, to say the least. An absolutely fascinating viewpoint into the psyche of the criminal mind.

And can be a painful reminder of how cruel a Human can be. I've several scars, broken fingers, bruises, and an odds and ends assortment of aches and pains of how desperate some of them can be.

Oddly enough, I can't really imagine doing anything else though. 

INCLUDING working in 'Information Services' (the Computer Room) doing the programming and Macros for our Inmate Information Computer system, lol.


----------



## Smitty (Sep 16, 2005)

> And can be a painful reminder of how cruel a Human can be. I've several scars, broken fingers, bruises, and an odds and ends assortment of aches and pains of how desperate some of them can be.


Hmmm...This may seem a bit inflamatory and I don't mean it to be that way, but I you're right there, partly any way...I have many of the above thanks to the boys in blue (note I do take full responsibility for the ones I "deserved"...mostly)

The ones that I didn't well, there's bad in anything.  Cops included.

A case in point: walking down Greenville avenue in Dallas back to school one night after bar hopping (a social event that many Lacrosse players have been known to engage in)...We walked past a road block and saw a young lady that we knew from school who had been put in a car for DD.  Both back doors were open and two of DPD's finest had hands in places they shouldn't have been, unless they seriously "missed" something in her patdown (she was a "sought after" item on campus).  Unfortunately, what they were doing was patently obvious...My big brother and I looked, realized what was going on and said, pretty much in unison, "what the hell is going on...get off of her!"  (She was passed out by the way...)

Hey, once a Texas gentleman, always a Texas gentleman.

We were beaten soundly by DPD officers (and I do mean soundly), and thrown in Lew Sterret (Dallas County Jail - which is the size of many small prisons), for 3 days.  Anyone who's been to downtown Dallas knows where that is, and how much fun it is for 2 college boys.

The "inmates" were actually a hell of a lot nicer to us than the guards.  

Fortunately, our lawyer (the same guy who got the Dallas Sheriff off on MJ trafficking charges the year before, among other things), got us probation with DFE.  In his words: "Boys take the deal.  You don't **** with DPD."  Actually, then the slogan: "Don't Tuck with Fexas" was taken very seriously by its police and I imagine still is in certain places.

And he was absolutely serious (and right).

No disrespect Sarge, you deal with the worst of the worst, but we all see it in some form or another in our lives; just know (and you do) that many of them are among you as well.  Those of you who work your ***** off doing what you do get my unwavering support and deserve it, but personally, I don't trust cops past the next stop sign, never had a use for them, and never will unless the Schumer/Clinton gallery get their way.

I have a 10 scale for people: you start at 10 and work your way down; but cops start at 1 and work their way up (note that I have good friends who are cops and they like the scale and most agree with it).  They feel that the old saying: "absolute power corrupts absolutely" applies in many cases.

Don't feel bad though, the "scumbag" scale, which includes child molesters, rapists, murderers, thieves, drug dealers, our CEO, etc., starts below 0. 

Cops who shoot gang bangers, as happened a few times in Vista (where I work) a few weeks ago should get medals (and go right to 11).

Take care and stay safe!

Smitty


----------



## Wulf (Sep 17, 2005)

Unfortunately, there is going to be corruption in everything there is, no matter how 'pure'.

We have individuals that work for our Department that *I* think belong more in Inmate Orange than Officer Brown.

But hey, that's just me.

Been doing this line of work for right at 10 years, now. And My opinion of how this work should be conducted really hasn't changed, and is what I tell new Officers when we get them for training: _"So long as everything you do is according to the black and white of the Rules and Regs, Policies and Procedures, and Inmate Handbook, then you will never have a problem"._

Some listen..

..some don't.

_Everyone hates the cops.....until they need one._


----------

